# Paris with new simple life sidekick kimberly stewart..



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

she's rod stewart's daughter..


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 27, 2005)

Kim looks matronly in that first pic.

I'm not digging the major fringe on her either. It's too heavy for her face.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

tara reid looks cracked out. as usual.


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 27, 2005)

What happened to Nicole?  I heard she's not doing The Simple Life anymore.  Are she and Paris still friends?

Kimberly Stewart looks a little scary looking in a transvestite kinda way.


----------



## nphernetton (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_What happened to Nicole?  I heard she's not doing The Simple Life anymore.  Are she and Paris still friends?

Kimberly Stewart looks a little scary looking in a transvestite kinda way._

 
I agree, the bangs are WAY too much for her...what happened to Nicole "do you love it?"


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 27, 2005)

Paris looks like a mannequin in the first pic..


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 27, 2005)

i loved nichole..she didn't seem so slutty..just funny lol


----------



## Shawna (Apr 27, 2005)

I read the other day in my local paper that Paris and Nicole are no longer friends according to Paris.  Paris was quoted as saying "Nicole knows what she did"  So who knows what happened.  I think she is jealous that Nicole has settled down and is happy.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

paris and nicole arent friends. sucks cuz nicole was the reason the show was so funny.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_paris and nicole arent friends. sucks cuz nicole was the reason the show was so funny._

 
me too..  :| i liked watching just because of her!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
paris and nicole arent friends. sucks cuz nicole was the reason the show was so funny.

 
me too..  :| i liked watching just because of her!_

 
yeah she was so funny + stupid


----------



## glassjaw326 (Apr 28, 2005)

they are still friends. My brother just got a picture with the two of them at a party last week!


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2005)

I cant stand both of them! But Nicole was so cute and tooo cool for Paris!
BTW: Why does Paris date a guy called Paris? Isnt she able to keep the boyfriends names?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_paris and nicole arent friends. sucks cuz nicole was the reason the show was so funny._

 

I agree 100% I only watch it to see what Nicole does. I think Paris is pissed cause shes yesterdays news, and Nicole just got engaged and isnt being as wild as she used to be.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

I watch it only because Nicole was funny in the show.


----------



## user2 (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_I watch it only because Nicole was funny in the show._

 
Me too! Paris just relied on the good look in her heels and skirts!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_tara reid looks cracked out. as usual._

 
ROTFLMAO!!!  you got that right!
UHHGGG!!!  HATE her!!!


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 1, 2005)

.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

hey vuittonvictim
I like you new avatar.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 3, 2005)

I hate Tara Reid!!!! 

Okay, call me whatever you want, but Paris look great on the second pic. I like it when she is a little bit tom boy.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 3, 2005)

I too have only watch the show for Nicole. Well, I only watch like... 2 episode because I don't usually watch T.V. haha. I am sure The Simple life will not be successful as it was with Nicole.


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2005)

@ jamiemeng.....that was one of the new avatars! But I see that you found them by yourself...*g*


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 3, 2005)

paris is so hot.


----------



## littlemakeupboy (May 3, 2005)

tara reid is looking hella haggard


lovessss it!


----------



## banana (May 4, 2005)

Tara Reid is one of those chicks that only look good with her hair long, straight, blonde and worn down.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 5, 2005)

Paris looks older in that pic.  She also looks a bit porn star-ish.

Ooops, I forgot, she was one.
I feel bad for her about that


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 5, 2005)

yeah i agree, the simple life is gonna go downhill without nicole.. i personally think nicole is much prettier than paris.


----------

